# Can I hookup XM to a stock radio capable of Sirius?



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all,

New to this forum, but I wondering if anyone can help me. I am looking into buying a Jeep Liberty 2003 with a very nice stock stereo (6-disc changer). Jeep offers a Sirius option for this stereo. I was hoping I could hook it into XM without the trouble of replacing this stereo entirely or going with an add-on product. I saw that Terk makes a “one fits all” radio receiver for several head units brands. I currently have a Sony head unit with the trunk mounted XM receiver. Do I have any hope of adapting XM seamlessly for a stereo that is expecting Sirius? Thanks all for your help.

-Eric


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Don't know how much help this is, but in reading several Dodge forums I saw mention of an adapter that can be used, it plugs into the back of the factory radio where the Sirius connector would go but will accept the XM cable. If I can find the post or the site I will post it

Bob


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

This what I was referring to:

"You need to buy this connector that attaches to your cd changer input on back of the factory radio. It will allow you to hook up XM through that. Then you can just mount your receiver anywhere you want."

The website is, I looked at it last might, right now it does seem to be working
http://www.dink.cc/xm/

Bob


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you very much. I did some looking as well and found a product at xmfanstore.com: http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=chry02pcpiox

It looks like I will have to buy a Pioneer receiver instead of moving my existing Sony model. Oh well, at least I will have my XM. Thanks for your help Sandman.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

eric0116 said:


> Thank you very much. I did some looking as well and found a product at xmfanstore.com: http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=chry02pcpiox


I clicked your link and saw the price ~$100. I don't know if it is a big deal to you but I saw it $30 cheaper, assuming I'm comparing the correct piece. CHR02-AUX


----------

